# December 16: Will you spend 12 hours watching LotR's trilogy?



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Many theaters around the nation will be showing the ENTIRE Lord of the Rings trilogy back to back on December 16th. Since I believe these are the extended editions of the first two, that amounts to about 12 hours of viewing pleasure.

Count me in. :grin:

http://www.comingsoon.net/news/lotr3news.php?id=1817

ADDED: Oh well, count me out. The tickets were only on sale for a couple hours, but already are sold out here in Atlanta. :eek2:


----------



## Timco (Jun 7, 2002)

If I had the time, I might do it. But 12 hours is a really loooong time!


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Yeah 12 hours and not enough popcorn


----------



## alfbinet (May 19, 2002)

Check out eBay and see how much these tickets are going for. Here in the Cleveland, Ohio area the theater where the films will be shown was selling them for $25.00. I could have made a bit of profit if I could have taken off work and purchased the tickets. Hell if I even would have thought about it I should have bought two or three tickets anyway and put them up for aution...I just don't think that way I guess.


----------



## angiodan (Sep 2, 2002)

The Ebay prices in areas like SF and Chicago are crazy! I purchased 6 for Fort Myers, not sure yet if I'm going, but 4 of them may go on Ebay when it gets closer to show time.


----------

